# Looking up a microchip



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So the local shelter that we got Elsa the Rottweiler from said that her microchip number was one that they weren't familiar with (Avid, Home Again, 24 Hour Petwatch, etc). I would like to see where she originally came from and I am wondering if she's an import or something. Does the number 402E077F2A ring a bell with anyone for which brand it might be?

In other news, she passed her therapy dog certification behavior exam and can start visiting soon.


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

contact avid. and tell them your number they will be able to tell you what company it came from(usually) if its not theirs.we have done this a few times with dog we picked up.
the problem is the owners of alot of dogs that end up at rescues or the pond never registered their chip. which make it usless unless you know what shelter/ vet did it.


----------



## Chris Ciampi (Dec 10, 2008)

Mine is registered with Homeagain and the number is 

4A1A0C3A3C

Doesn't look like it could be Homeagain, but im not sure


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ack, jeez guys, sorry about the posting war! They did find out the original owner (the breeder), but they couldn't figure out the brand of the microchip. I need to know the brand so I can explain the situation and re-register her, so that way they have my contact info in case she goes missing again. The previous owner didn't mention to the shelter when he/she/they were contacted if she was an import or not or if she had any additional titles, it's just more for my curiosity to find out her registered name.  When dogs get adopted out, they don't give you the contact info of the previous owner(s) for privacy's sake (probably because I'm sure a few previous "owners" I've dealt with could have gotten a good swift kick in the crotch for the state they've left their dogs in). My impression from the shelter staff was that they weren't real interested in having her back either, so... *shrug*


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This was the original problem with microchips in the beginning, and as it is an older dog, I see that the critics of early microchipping were right.

It also reminded me to make sure I had my change of address called in on Buko's chip.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: therapy dog cert*



Maren Bell Jones said:


> In other news, she passed her therapy dog certification behavior exam and can start visiting soon.


 
Congrats


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Could it be reg. under AKC. I know of people that get them reg. with AKC using microchip #.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

The AKC has a chip reader, called the multi system pocket scanner, and it tells you what company the chip is from. The one we have works well.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

This is what I've found out so far on this matter. I called AKC and that chip number is not registered with them. I called Avid with the chip number, and they said the chip is definitely from HomeAgain. I called HomeAgain and they said the chip was sent to Revival Animal Health, Inc (phone number 1-800-786-4751). I called Revival, and they said they also need the "Lot" number from HomeAgain. So, I called HomeAgain AGAIN and they said they don't have "Lot" numbers for their chips. So, I called Revival AGAIN and told them that HomeAgain does not use "Lot" numbers. They agreed that HomeAgain is one of the chips they use, but some of the other chips they use also have a "Lot" number. They agree that they are probably the place that used that particular microchip, and they are just trying to find a way to look it up without the "lot" number, since that is what their system also uses. They are calling me here when they find it, and I will post the info. You can also call them and tell them you are the present owner to get the info. Once they have that, they should be able to tell you where the dog came from.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Just an update...Revival just called me back. Not the best news They sold the chip to someone, but they have no way of tracking who that someone is. My suggestion now is try and scan your dog again for the other 2 chips you said were in there at one time. Then, follow the process that I did and hopefully you can find the original owner and still get the info you want. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks for doing that legwork. Now, as far as I know, she's only got one chip, but has had multiple owners (the breeder and two other people, as far as I know). So what I may just do is now that I at least have the brand of the chip, I'll see if they can transfer ownership and my contact info to me in case she gets lost. Thanks again!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Wow, thanks for doing that legwork. Now, as far as I know, she's only got one chip, but has had multiple owners (the breeder and two other people, as far as I know). So what I may just do is now that I at least have the brand of the chip, I'll see if they can transfer ownership and my contact info to me in case she gets lost. Thanks again!


 
Do you have any info at all on the breeder? Do you have any info on the other 2 owners? Any info on the dog's original name? Any of that could be used to track down more info. If I were you, I would register the chip with AKC. I don't think they care what brand the chip is.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The shelter told me the breeders were from Defiance, Missouri, but wouldn't give me names, kennel name, addresses, or phone numbers and they couldn't track down the two intermediate owners. No idea what her original call name or registered name was and the AKC won't give you a list of breeders by region unless they currently have puppies under their classified section, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I looked here and came up with nothing in that city.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/rottweiler/breeders.html


----------



## Tiffany Geisen (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres a rotti breeder that came up when i googled defiance, missouri, rottweiler http://www.vkwrottweilers.com/home.htm


----------

